# Arber Radmarathon 2010



## Twinkie (3. Juli 2010)

Moin,

im Zuge des A.R. in Regensburg, wird es auch in diesem Jahr wieder zwei Mountiestrecken geben

Tour E: 112km, 2150hm





Tour F: 60km, 850hm








Hat jemand von euch ne Streckenbeschreibung für die *kleine Runde *parat? Anspruch? Tips? GPS? Fotos? 





Wer fährt überhaupt dort mit?


----------



## Twinkie (3. Juli 2010)

Monolog I:

Also die Streckenführung 2008 und 2009 hab ich schon mal selber rausgefunden 

_(...und die große Tour E für die, die es interessiert....)_

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floyD (20. Juli 2010)

da die nicht veröffentlicht wird, denke ich, wirst Du die auch nicht finden. Groß verändern werden sich die Strecken aber nicht, haben sie sich in den letzten Jahren auch nicht.

bis am Sonntag im Startblock!


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juli 2010)

Erzähl doch mal was zum technischen Anspruch bitte! Was ist zu erwarten? Geröll, Wurzeln, Anstiege?!? Oder alles Pille-Palle???


----------



## .floyD (21. Juli 2010)

Ich bin die kleine Strecke auch erst einmal gefahren. Ist aber nicht wild, Asphaltanteil liegt schon sehr hoch, ich würde fast sagen 40-50%. Wenn das Wetter aber jetzt so bleibt, dann wird es eine Schlammschlacht.

Aber das ist beim Arber wohl normal


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juli 2010)

Toll, ich hab anderes gehört und jetzt mein Rennrad eingepackt. 

Mir kam zu Ohren, dass das für Anfänger nix sei und da schon einige schwere Abfahrten drin seien.....


----------



## .floyD (21. Juli 2010)

die große Runde vielleicht, da kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Die kleine bin ich ohne Profil und als blutiger Anfänger gefahren, da ist nichts dabei egtl.


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juli 2010)

Dann kannste ja am Montag nen kurzen Bericht verfassen und ich merk mir die Strecke fürs nächste Jahr vor.


----------



## Da_Fabi (21. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre dieses Jahr die kleine Strecke MTB  Mal schauen, wie es wird  

Auf jeden Fall werde ich schon einen Tag vorher anreisen und bei der obligatorischen Pastaparty teilnehmen  

Ist sonst noch jemand bei der kleinen Runde dabei?


----------



## Jocki (23. Juli 2010)

Ich bin letztes Jahr die kurze Strecke mit dem Crosser gefahren. Ging ganz gut. Teilweise ist die Strecke mit vielen Wurzeln übersäht, da wurds dann etwas holperig - bei Nässe wird das wohl spaßig. Ansonsten halten sich die fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen in Grenzen- ein steiler Anstieg, den man hochschiebt, sowie ein längeres Trailstück das so verschlammt war, das im Mittelfeld auch geschoben wurde.

Heuer darf ich die lange Runde fahren- diesmal mit dem MTB.


----------



## Muehi (23. Juli 2010)

Da_Fabi schrieb:


> [...]
> Ist sonst noch jemand bei der kleinen Runde dabei?



Jip, ich und ein Bekannter. Werde mitm Stereo an den Start gehen, und das ganze gemächlich angehen... 

Und wenns regnet bleib ich zuhause im Bett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flockmann (24. Juli 2010)

... bin beide Touren schon gefahren.
Bei dem Wetter (zur Zeit 16°C Regen) wird sich die Strecke (wie bereits Jocki berichtet hat) an manchen Stellen in eine Schlammschlacht verwandeln. Die nassen Wurzeln tun nebenbei ihr übriges und dann kommt es auf den Sigletrails schon auf die Fahrtechnischen Kenntnisse der Teilnehmer an. Da gibts schon mal Staus im Wald....
40-50% Asphalt kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Gleich am Anfang gehts über die Strasse den Schelmengraben hoch...( da zieht sich das Feld schon mal ein wenig in die Länge ). Nach einer (wahrscheinlich) Schlammabfahrt gehts dann doch wieder auf
Asphalt hoch zum Adlersberg. Ab da meiner Meinung nach der schönste und auch technisch anspruchvollste Teil mit Schlamm und nassen Wurzeln bis nach Pielenhofen.
(teilweise gehts schon ganz schön bergab und ein Schiebestück ist auch dabei..)
Von Pielenhofen leider nur mehr über Waldautobahnen und zum Schluss wieder durch Regensburg zum Dultplatz. 
Schöne Runde und eigentlich auch für jeden zu schaffen. Wenn man sich nicht ganz sicher auf dem MTB ist empfehle ich ein wenig weiter hinten im Starterfeld loszulegen.
Vorne gehts schon mal ruppig zu.....
Grüsse und viel Spass morgen...
Flo


----------



## themichl (24. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre morgen auch die kleine Strecke. Bin mal gespannt wie's wird - war noch nie auf so einer Veranstaltung.
Werde dann wohl eher von weiter hinten starten wenns vorne eher ruppig zugeht, ich roll' das Feld dann von hinten auf .  
Ich kann das Gedrängel vorne gar nicht verstehen, es gibt doch eh keine Zeitnahme, oder???
Gibts etwas, was man als Neuling bei sowas sonst noch ubedingt beachten sollte?


----------



## Da_Fabi (24. Juli 2010)

Ja, es gibt keine Zeitnahme  Aber der Konkurrenzdruck ist natürlich trotzdem da und insofern fahren viele eben Vollgas  

Ich werde es ebenfalls gemütlich angehen lassen, zumal es (zumindest hier in Hof) seit gestern Abend nur noch regnet und der Wald somit sicherlich ziemlich "feucht" sein wird! 

Wetter.de sagt für morgen (in Regensburg) Temperaturen zwischen 11 und 16 Grad voraus  Also schön frisch  Regnen soll es aber nicht


----------



## flockmann (24. Juli 2010)

....wird morgen bestimmt eine Schlammschlacht erster Güte...
Sinnvoll meiner Meinung nach:
- Ersatzschlauch
- Pumpe
- Minitool
- Kettenöl

und natürlich.....:




Jede Menge Spass....

Good luck...

Flo


----------



## themichl (24. Juli 2010)

flockmann schrieb:


> ....wird morgen bestimmt eine Schlammschlacht erster Güte...


Ja, da glaube ich allerdings auch, hab grad mal noch meine Smart Sams durch was mit mehr Profil getauscht


----------



## .floyD (24. Juli 2010)

ich werd auch mit dem Albert unzerwegs sein. auf Zeiten kommt es mir eh nicht an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (25. Juli 2010)

flockmann schrieb:


> [...]
> - Ersatzschlauch
> - Pumpe
> - Minitool
> ...



Aus heutiger Erfahrung eine wichtige Ergänzung:
- Schaltauge. 
Das Kettenöl könnte man stattdessen weglassen. Unterwegs hatte ich noch nie das Bedürfnis zum nachölen. Dämpferpumpe hatte ich auch noch mit, kam dann im Ziel auch noch fast zum Einsatz 

Ansonsten, war ne super Sache. Die grosse Meute haben wir wegen Reparaturen an eigenen und fremden Rädern recht schnell weit vor uns gelassen, die ersten Kilometer im Wald ließen sich nur schieben (das typische Stereo-Problem mit blockierendem Hinterrad bei viel Matsch), sodass wir mit einer Gesamtzeit von 7h (inkl. Pausen und Reparaturen) im Ziel einliefen. Ab der ersten Verpflegung hat uns dann allerdings das Besenwagenteam dicht verfolgt 

GPS Track der kleinen Tour kann ich bei Interesse auch noch bereitstellen.


----------



## themichl (25. Juli 2010)

Wir waren auf der kleinen Runde inkl. Pause ziemlich genau 4 Stunden nach dem Start wieder am Dultplatz. Die Schiebepassage am Anfang hat mich tierisch genervt, ich hab mir echt gedacht: "Wenn das hier so weitergeht, hab ich keinen Bock mehr" 
Aber danach gings ja dann eigentlich super! Es war jetzt, finde ich, auch nicht so die Riesenschlammschlacht - hat eigentlich ganz gut gepasst. Das Material hat zum Glück auch ohne Probleme gehalten 

Mein persönliches Highlight war der Streckenposten vor der ziemlich scharfen Rechtskurve nach der Abfahrt aus dem Wald. Der meinte immer "rechts, rechts", und als er gemerkt hat das die Leute nicht bremsen hat er "scharf rechts" hinterhergeschrien. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenns an der Stelle ein paar Leute hingelegt hat.

Ansonsten eine super Veranstaltung, bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!

@Da_Fabi: Wir sind heute früh total spät angekommen, und nachmelden musste ich mich auch noch. Ich hab dann total vergessen mich noch bei Dir zu melden. Sorry! Sind aber trotzdem auch von hinten gestartet.


----------



## .floyD (25. Juli 2010)

ich hab auch eines gelernt: ruhig weiter vorne starten. Die Vorderen haben sich das Gescheibe und das Gewarte einigermaßen gespart. Aber ich konnte mich konditionell nicht einschätzen. Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht, Organisation war wirklich super, ich habe nichts vermisst!


----------



## Twinkie (26. Juli 2010)

cool, das der thread hier doch noch belebt wurde. erstma gratulation an die finisher.  

besenwagen hin oder her, bei uns rennradlern haben sie mehrmals gesagt, wir sollen die aussicht genießen und nicht zu schnell wieder am ziel sein, hihi. 

mir ist aufgefallen, dass die leute nun gar nich sooo schlammig aussahen. deshalb wundere ich mich über die aussagen. 

das letzte stück vorm ziel mit den ampeln war so richtig dämlich.

War bei euch die Verpflegung auch so toll? Kuchen, tausend Obstsorten, Riegel, Melone, ......


----------



## Da_Fabi (26. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> cool, das der thread hier doch noch belebt wurde. erstma gratulation an die finisher.
> 
> besenwagen hin oder her, bei uns rennradlern haben sie mehrmals gesagt, wir sollen die aussicht genießen und nicht zu schnell wieder am ziel sein, hihi.
> 
> ...



Welche Rennradstrecke bist du denn gefahren? 

Vielleicht lag das daran, dass wir MTBler die Möglichkeit hatten, unsere Bikes (und uns selber ) wieder mittels Wasserschlauch vom Schlamm zu befreien  

Das war keine Verpflegung, das war ein Buffet  Echt grandios, was die Organisatoren den Bikern geboten haben; und allgemein fand ich die "eher kleine"  Veranstaltung rundum gelungen! Für den Startpreis hat man auf jeden Fall viel geboten bekommen! Ich werde nächstes Jahr sicherlich wieder mit dabei sein! 

@.floyD: Ja, da hast du ja wahrlich Glück gehabt! Bei mir gings über eine Stunde nur im absoluten Schneckentempo voran  

@ themichl: Kein Problem, vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächstes Jahr


----------



## Jocki (26. Juli 2010)

Die lange Mtb- Strecke war genial. Viel besser noch wie der erste Teil, streckenweise richtig schöne Trails. Auch bergauf ist man streckenweise fahrtechnisch gefordert. Bachdurchquerungen, Wurzeltrails, schnelle Abfahrten auf ausgewaschenen Schotterwegen, alles dabei was das Herz begehrt. Man braucht schon ne gute Kondition dafür, und ein paar Reservegels und Riegel im Trikot sind nicht verkehrt. Hintenraus zieht sich die Sache noch ordentlich.

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Twinkie (26. Juli 2010)

Also wenn es langsam zugeht,  wäre das nächstes Jahr ja doch mal ne Anmeldung wert. 

@fab: Ich bin Chickenrunde gefahren. Dafür an vorderster  Front! YESS! 

Also vor dem Ziel, an den Ampeln, hab ich ein Turbopärchen mit Atomschenkeln getroffen, die null Schlammspritzer auf der Haut hatten. Die hatten grüne Rückennummern. Kann sein dass die schon gedusch haben.......aber das wäre absurd.


----------



## Da_Fabi (26. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Also wenn es langsam zugeht,  wäre das nächstes Jahr ja doch mal ne Anmeldung wert.
> 
> @fab: Ich bin Chickenrunde gefahren. Dafür an vorderster  Front! YESS!
> 
> Also vor dem Ziel, an den Ampeln, hab ich ein Turbopärchen mit Atomschenkeln getroffen, die null Schlammspritzer auf der Haut hatten. Die hatten grüne Rückennummern. Kann sein dass die schon gedusch haben.......aber das wäre absurd.



Mysteriös 

Und nächstes Jahr wirst du dann wahrscheinlich die MTB-Runde fahren, wa?  

Nachdem ich den imposanten Start der 250er-Runde gesehen habe (1500 Starter, Wahnsinn!) werde ich wohl nächstes Jahr auch mal eine Rennradstrecke wählen  Dafür ist der Arber ja schließlich auch bekannt


----------



## Muehi (26. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> [...]
> besenwagen hin oder her [...]



Blöderweise haben die Besenräderfahrer uns MTBlern auch jegliche Hinweisschilder abmontiert, so dass wir dann doch die Flucht nach vorne angetreten sind


----------



## Twinkie (26. Juli 2010)

Ortskundig und dann auch noch Einwohner...das ist gefährliche Konkurrenz. Bitte vorher die Strecke bekannt geben, damit ich die andere wählen kann   

Ich hab mich auf der Rückfahrt auch eher an Windrichtung und Wasserlauf der Donau orientiert. Wäre echt ne Mail wert, dass die näxtes Mal n paar Schilder mehr anbringen. Flucht nach vorne war also eher riskant in unserem Bereich. Hab mich auch 2x verfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hart´l (29. Juli 2010)

Mogggeeennn...
na, ich fand die "Große Runde"auch wieder mal super.
Als ehemaliger "Wahl-Regensburger" ist der Arber-Marathon jedesmal
Nostalgie Pur. Nächstes Jahr bin ich sicher auch wieder dabei.
Ihr könnt doch mal eure Startnummern bekanntgeben, dann kann man euch
per Fotofaktory identifizieren. Vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal.

Gruß
Hart´l

PS. Meine Nr. war 7846


----------



## themichl (30. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> dass die näxtes Mal n paar Schilder mehr anbringen.



Überhaupt mal Schilder anbringen wäre auch nicht verkehrt  Die letzten ~10km der 60er MTB-Tour waren m.E. überhaupt nicht bis extrem schlecht ausgeschildert. Ohne den GPS-Track hätte ich mindestens 5x nicht gewusst wo ich langfahren soll


----------



## Twinkie (30. Juli 2010)

ja, aber da ging es nich nur uns walhalla-rollern so. die jungs haben teilweise auch geflucht. auch auf der 250er wars wohl nich nötig n paar mehr pfeile auszudrucken. könnte man dem veranstalter ja mal vorschlagen für das nächste jahr. zumindest an den gabelungen richtungsschilder, damit man nich wie ich mitten auf nem acker endet oder irgendwo im schotter.....

@hart: von mir gibts keine bilder  war wohl zu schnell...


----------



## Muehi (31. Juli 2010)

So, für alle die es interessiert, die Tour F auf GPSies: Link

Den kurzen Abstecher nach Norden bei Schwaighausen ignorieren, da waren wir von der Verpflegung noch so angefressen, dass wir uns prompt verfahren haben. Dank ausgehändigter Streckenkarte und Topo aufm GPS haben wir das aber relativ schnell bemerkt. 

Bilder gibts von mir auch keine - Startnummer 8055 - haben den Fotopunkt aber auch umfahren...


----------



## Twinkie (31. Juli 2010)

axo, ich wollte grad nachhaken ob die norderweiterung eine pipipause ist...


----------



## Muehi (1. August 2010)

Die gabs nur bei den jeweiligen Verpflegungen - und wurden in die Fahrzeit übrigens mit eingerechnet


----------

